# Dick's to Destroy Rifles Pulled from Shelves



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.outdoorhub.com/news/201...t-style-rifles-pulled-shelves-will-destroyed/

They'll take a loss on that. I hope that's not the end of their loss.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Really a very stupid thing to do, but I guess they value getting some sort of "commie cred" from the lefties over $. Word I have heard is that they have taken a financial hit since announcing that they will not sale to anyone under 21.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Denton said:


> https://www.outdoorhub.com/news/201...t-style-rifles-pulled-shelves-will-destroyed/
> 
> They'll take a loss on that. I hope that's not the end of their loss.


We don't have a Dicks where I live. Still, from what I have heard from you all it won't hurt my feelings if they go under.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Talk about a Dick move... Makes me want to not shop there.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

We have one here. I've been in a couple of times but saw the prices and turned right around. Never been back and never will be


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> ......They'll take a loss on that. I hope that's not the end of their loss.


Losses will be deducted from their taxes, so we ALL will pay.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

There are so many poor, unarmed immigrants. They should donate them to the cause of 'lives matter' or something.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> There are so many poor, unarmed immigrants. They should donate them to the cause of 'lives matter' or something.


Fast and Furious II?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Losses will be deducted from their taxes, so we ALL will pay.


That should be a crime.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> That should be a crime.


I agree. But we're talking about 1. the gubbamint 2. taxes and 3. guns. So logic and common sense go right out the window.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I wonder if they will saw the barrels off short, like those other guardians of the public safety.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Can't wait until the first time a gun used in a crime traces back to the guns Dick's will be destroying.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Dicks sucks, and I as well as my peers are pissed. I will smile as revenues drop.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Why not donate them to the police?? Whether for training or issue weapons.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> That should be a crime.


I'm not sure what he meant by "we ALL will pay", since that's not how it works at all, but writing off inventory losses is not criminal.
We take advantage of tax options, businesses do too.
I think our president called that "being smart". 

That said, Dicks will never again receive my money.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> I'm not sure what he meant by "we ALL will pay", since that's not how it works at all,....


Um.... yes it is. When someone INTENTIONALLY creates a loss, that loss WILL be made up with higher taxes imposed on EVERYONE.



Kauboy said:


> .........but writing off inventory losses is not criminal.
> We take advantage of tax options, businesses do too.
> I think our president called that "being smart".
> 
> That said, Dicks will never again receive my money.


So you're good with a business INTENTIONALLY destroying it's stock, then claiming it as a loss on their taxes?

If a bank president walked into it's vault, set fire to $10m is cash, then calls the FDIC and has the funds replaced at the expense of people like you and me.......... is fine and dandy?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Bastards! It will bring a smile to my face when I see the big "Going Out of Business" sign posted on the front door of their new fancy store they built here. I have not spent a dime in their establishment, nor will I.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

They will post it as an advertising expense.

There will be more to come from them on it.

If there was one around here, they would never see me come in. ASSSSHOLES!!!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I have been in our local Dick's just once. I thought "Wow, a new sporting goods store, and a BIG one"!
Went in to shop for some good boots, saw their outrageous prices, and never went back.
It's a complete mystery to me how they even stay afloat.
I now refer to them as Dick(ed)... which is how one might feel if they spent any money there.


----------



## woodchipper518 (May 9, 2016)

Yawn. F'em. I build my own anyway. Would never buy one from them anyway.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Never been in one,never will.I wouldn't go in a Dicks if the stuff was free.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Chipper said:


> Why not donate them to the police?? Whether for training or issue weapons.


I agree 100%, but could you imagine the public outcry? They would be "militarizing" the police, oh the humanity.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Um.... yes it is. When someone INTENTIONALLY creates a loss, that loss WILL be made up with higher taxes imposed on EVERYONE.
> 
> So you're good with a business INTENTIONALLY destroying it's stock, then claiming it as a loss on their taxes?
> 
> If a bank president walked into it's vault, set fire to $10m is cash, then calls the FDIC and has the funds replaced at the expense of people like you and me.......... is fine and dandy?


1. No, it's not. You don't pay more in taxes because somebody else pays less. You pay a percentage of your income, and that is irrespective of what Dick's pays in taxes. You don't pay more because Warren Buffet takes a capital gains loss. You don't pay more because the newlyweds down the street got a new home write off. Stop this nonsense.

2. I didn't say I was good with any of it. I said it's the law, and we all use the tax law to our advantage.
Your bank analogy is a strawman, and not the same thing.
You clearly have no idea what the FDIC is or how they operate.
Banks and other institutions contribute to the FDIC fund. Not one red cent comes from the government. It is intended to cover the depositors, not the bank. If a bank president were to do as you describe, he would be convicted of destruction of federal property, jailed for a very long time, and expected to pay back all that he destroyed. You and I would not suffer one bit.
Again, stop this nonsense.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> I agree 100%, but could you imagine the public outcry? They would be "militarizing" the police, oh the humanity.


I laugh when I hear that line concerning rifles. Trace all the way back to the old west and prior, lawmen had rifles. It was only until the 60s/70s did public outcry lead to a weakening of law enforcement. Returning to rifles is not a bad thing. The gangs have outmatched them for far too long.
I kinda draw the line at MRAPs though. lain:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> 1. No, it's not. You don't pay more in taxes because somebody else pays less. You pay a percentage of your income, and that is irrespective of what Dick's pays in taxes. You don't pay more because Warren Buffet takes a capital gains loss. You don't pay more because the newlyweds down the street got a new home write off. Stop this nonsense.
> ...


Believe what you want. I'm sure you've chalked this one up already.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

It’s a ploy for free publicity.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> I kinda draw the line at MRAPs though. lain:


I know... what's next, the criminals start stocking RPG's in response?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Believe what you want. I'm sure you've chalked this one up already.
> 
> View attachment 75162


Untwist your drawers, Nancy. You quoted me to claim I was wrong. You started it.

And I have much more hair, and etch my wins in stone. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

"To protest Full Semi Assault Rifles, I will now use one to shoot myself in the foot!"


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Dicks has horrible customer service. I stopped going there after a couple visits.

All that said..I’d bet they are trying to move into REI territory. They will fail. I hope they declare bankruptcy


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I'm not sure what he meant by "we ALL will pay", since that's not how it works at all, but writing off inventory losses is not criminal.
> We take advantage of tax options, businesses do too.
> I think our president called that "being smart".
> 
> That said, Dicks will never again receive my money.


It was not a loss. The company did this intentionally. The company can't call it a loss.
A businessman I talked to today said they'll call it "advertisement."


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Can they not donate to police that may need them? Our local city police require patrolman to supply their own rifle!
A friend who feels so outgunned and pretty much broke expressed this last year and 2 of us purchased for him a base model DPMS AR-15.
The department is making him go thru like 5 layers of safety training before they let him carry in his cruiser! I'm sure Dick's
could help out guys like this but seems they choose not to! I'll never shop there again!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> Can they not donate to police that may need them? Our local city police require patrolman to supply their own rifle!
> A friend who feels so outgunned and pretty much broke expressed this last year and 2 of us purchased for him a base model DPMS AR-15.
> The department is making him go thru like 5 layers of safety training before they let him carry in his cruiser! I'm sure Dick's
> could help out guys like this but seems they choose not to! I'll never shop there again!


 I know here the ones LEO carry are geared towards the higher end market. I know if Local LE needed better weapons it would be take a LEO shopping day for me . I want Local LEO equipped well in this crazy world we live in. Dicks will never see a dime from me.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Corporate Gun Control Fail: Dick's May Have to Close 35 Stores Across 18 States

I can't help but laugh...

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...l-dicks-may-close-35-stores-across-18-states/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We have not made Dicks a note in the history books yet. We have given them a good slap in the face. Keep up the pressure.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have not gone in there since Dick’s decided to wave the gun control banner.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Boy am I glad I don't own stock in the company!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Dick's destroyed $5 million worth of AR's and have taken a $250 million dollar loss since getting woke.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/dicks-sporting-goods-ceo-says-company-destroyed-5-million-worth-of-weapons.amp


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

first 2 thoughts

1. they own the guns and as a business can do with their property whatever they want

2. there is no cure for stupid


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe just me, but why would you shop at a place called "Dicks".


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> Maybe just me, but why would you shop at a place called "Dicks".


The people that I have seen coming and going into Dick's all look like they go there to buy Spandex underpants.

(I don't wear underpants.)


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Inor said:


> (I don't wear underpants.)


I don't think anyone here wanted to know that.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

KUSA said:


> I don't think anyone here wanted to know that.


I just wanted to clarify that I do not shop at Dick's. :tango_face_grin:


----------

